

ZangZing is shutting down - deepakprakash

Received attached email from ZangZing today. No news on their site though.<p>Looks like you have until Aug 31st to get your photos.<p>=============================================================<p>Hi,<p>Unfortunately, we have some sad news to share.<p>On July 2nd, ZangZing will no longer accept new users to join or new photos to be uploaded.<p>On August 31st, we will be shutting down ZangZing and permanently deleting all photos, contact information, and account information.<p>To download your original photos, please follow these steps:
Sign in at www.zangzing.com/signin
Mouse-over the album you would like to download
Click the "i" menu and choose Download. This will create a Zip file of all the original photos in that album. Once each album is completely downloaded, then begin the next album download as simultaneous downloads can become corrupted on some web browsers
Repeat this for all your albums
If you have any problems, please refer to this Help article, http://zan.gy/Gzv1Qd.<p>Thank you for sharing our same passion for design, privacy, and group photo sharing. You inspired us.<p>The ZangZing Team
======
deepakprakash
There is always a heaviness in your heart when you hear a company is shutting
down.

Anybody know if there were any specific reasons for ZangZing?

